# clutch problems



## wahedu (May 13, 2013)

Hello,i recently bought a cruze 1.6cc manual transmission but a few days back the vehicle stalled.I visited a Chevrolet service dealer in my area for diagnosis and the report was the the entire clutch system needs replacement.The vehicle has barely done 2000Kms.This isn't my first car, and I'm not driving it around town like I'm a race car driver.I find this abnormal and GM have refused to take responsibility since the clutch system(Clutch plate,release bearing and pressure plate) is not covered by the warranty.Anyone experienced a similar issue as mine?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What country is this? I'd read your warranty materials carefully to see if there's a wearable parts section. In the US, our clutch falls under a 1 year/12,000 mile wearable parts warranty. 

I'd find another dealer, if there's one convenient. It sounds like this dealer is wanting to get you for a full clutch job.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This type of failure can be a tough one.....kind of a' What came first, the Chicken or the egg' process.
If the clutch disc (a wear item, like brakes) material is worn off, but there is NO actual mechanical failure of the pressure plate or throwout bearing, then it is NOT a covered repair.
So, the disc and related parts damaged by slipping and the labor are on your dime.
This would be a failure caused by the operator......a result of excessive slipping of the clutch by using the release pedal incorrectly.

But, if the disc has its material burned off as a result of a mechanical failure of the throwout bearing (failure to release) or the pressure plate (inadequete clamping pressure due to weak or broken springs) the damaged friction disc then becomes 'Resultant Damage'.
This means, a non- covered component (the disc) failed as a RESULT of a covered (throwout bearing, or pressure plate or both) component failure.

So the pressure plate, flywheel, and throwout bearing are covered under the base, 36/36 and 5/100 powertrain warranty, the disc is not unless it suffered resultant damage.

Thats the chicken and the egg part.....the repairman has to figure out what caused the disc failure.....the operator, or the related components.
If there is no pressure plate damage (other than heat due to slippage) and the throwout bearing (combination bearing and hydraulic release mechanism) all show as designed operation, the clutch cannot be warranteed.....it is considered operator error.

Good luck,
Rob

Since you mention your usage in KM I cannot comment on the potental 12/12 wear item coverage.....that may be a U.S.A. thing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

wahedu said:


> Hello,i recently bought a cruze 1.6cc manual transmission but a few days back the vehicle stalled.I visited a Chevrolet service dealer in my area for diagnosis and the report was the the entire clutch system needs replacement.The vehicle has barely done 2000Kms.This isn't my first car, and I'm not driving it around town like I'm a race car driver.I find this abnormal and GM have refused to take responsibility since the clutch system(Clutch plate,release bearing and pressure plate) is not covered by the warranty.Anyone experienced a similar issue as mine?


Hi waheedu, 

I am very sorry to hear about your issue. I would be happy to research this for you. Can you private message me your full name, address, phone number, Vehicle Identification number, and approximate mileage on your vehicle please? 

Crystal L-Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## wklepcyk (May 16, 2013)

My 2011 Cruze with 30K miles has a clutch that 'wore out'. I've been driving a stick my whole life, this is ridiculous.


----------



## wklepcyk (May 16, 2013)

I have the same isssue, 30K on my clutch and it is 'wore out' and the dealer won't cover it under warranty. They said it is the way I drive it, which is laughable. I've driven a stick now for 20+ years and I've only had one clutch fail, on a car with 85K+ miles. I'm disgusted.


----------



## michaelsavaglio140 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I hope this information helps somebody as these forums have helped me many times. My 2012 Eco just had its clutch replaced at 85K. The disc was worn past the lining and managed to eat into the pressure plate. I drive 90 miles a day with the majority of that being through Los Angeles area traffic. Cost to replace at a highly reviewed yelp transmission shop, $ 1,330.

It just seems GM wasn't terribly concerned with this part lasting to long. It's only a small displacement engine requiring boost (high revs) to accelerate a 3000 lb sedan guys. :eusa_clap:


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

michaelsavaglio140 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I hope this information helps somebody as these forums have helped me many times. My 2012 Eco just had its clutch replaced at 85K. The disc was worn past the lining and managed to eat into the pressure plate. I drive 90 miles a day with the majority of that being through Los Angeles area traffic. Cost to replace at a highly reviewed yelp transmission shop, $ 1,330.
> 
> It just seems GM wasn't terribly concerned with this part lasting to long. It's only a small displacement engine requiring boost (high revs) to accelerate a 3000 lb sedan guys. :eusa_clap:


85k with LA traffic I would say is pretty good for a clutch.


----------



## rajajohn (Aug 11, 2015)

*Chevy Cruze Clutch Problem*

their ad about service all total humbug my chevy cruze of 2 years old still in service for 1 year almost because of clutch problem. they couldnt resolve it. they already charged me around 1 lac for the same issue many times. even now after spending so much car is still in service only. they only want money and play with people's life. no one will respond responsibly. so please dont fall prey to their service ad this is their cover up to the non service motive. Cruze Clutch problem is non solvable and they won't give any gurantee, recall or replacement of the car just play with people's life. Car just jammed in the middle of the road what if some heavy vehicle came & hit us. Chevy is a insult to american quality & service.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rajajohn said:


> their ad about service all total humbug my chevy cruze of 2 years old still in service for 1 year almost because of clutch problem. they couldnt resolve it. they already charged me around 1 lac for the same issue many times. even now after spending so much car is still in service only. they only want money and play with people's life. no one will respond responsibly. so please dont fall prey to their service ad this is their cover up to the non service motive. Cruze Clutch problem is non solvable and they won't give any gurantee, recall or replacement of the car just play with people's life. Car just jammed in the middle of the road what if some heavy vehicle came & hit us. Chevy is a insult to american quality & service.


Private message our Chevy Customer Care staff here. They'll assist you getting in touch with GM India. If your car has been in the shop for a year out of the two you've had it this should be covered as a warranty item but getting that assistance may take someone from higher in GM to push the dealerships to do their jobs. This sounds more to me like you have a lazy dealership service department that figures it's just easier to shove you aside.


----------



## Lisa13 (Sep 13, 2016)

I own a 2014 Cruze Eco manual transmission with 30,000 kilometres. I started to smell a chemical burning smell so I took it into my local dealership. They informed me that I had burned out the clutch. I've driven a manual transmission car for over 28 years and have never burned out a clutch!! The original bill was to be $1600.00 but then they also had to replace the flywheel for a total bill of $2375.00 and none of it is covered by the GM warranty or the extended warranty that I purchased. I do not find this acceptable at all. I bought a brand new car so I wouldn't have any major repair bills. This problem had better been fixed because I don't want to be replacing the clutch every 30,000 kilometres. Anyone else have a problem like this with a 2014 Eco?


----------



## reluctant2Buy_gm_agin (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes, My 2013 cruze clutch has gone out twice and GM is not taking responsibility.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2018)

Is there an issue with the replacement parts to cause clutch failure?


----------

